# Living in Dubai Silicon Oasis, Working in Dubai Media city. Good Idea?



## ahmed123123 (Jan 27, 2017)

Guys

I have recently moved to Dubai from the U.K, I am still in the company provided Hotel apartment for another 2 weeks

I am thinking about moving to Dubai Silicon Oasis, I found it to be very quiet (fits my lifestyle). 

I work in Dubai Media city, would it be a long commute to work? I can manage driving with a little bit of traffic, the prices in DSO are really good and also within my budget/ I am looking for a 1 bedroom at the moment (Liked the new Platinum Residence)

Anyone here living in DSO can recommend some buildings to look at? I am moving in with my wife and son (who are still in the UK) so I would prefer a family area

I highly appreciate any help!

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Regards


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well there are many that do a far longer commute. The real issue with DMC is the parking, in that there isn't any. Unless your company is giving you an allocated parking space, it's a nightmare and is pretty much all paid parking.

If you're working normal hours, then you'll get the usual rush hour traffic and all roads heading in that direction get pretty slow and snarled up at peak times.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ahmed123123 said:


> Guys
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai from the U.K, I am still in the company provided Hotel apartment for another 2 weeks
> 
> ...


Maybe also check out Al Barsha, TECOM, JVC, JVT if that fits your budget. With a kid in any of these areas you won't find anything much outside the apartment (JVT being a slight exception). Propertyfinder.ae or dubizzle.com


----------

